# People touching my belongings



## lions13 (Jan 9, 2012)

Does anyone here hate it when people touch your belongings or go into your room? For instance; when a family member goes into my room to use the computer. It absolutely bugs me!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yep except my little sister rearranges my room for me she puts my photos and posters on whatever wall she wants in my room and she'll steal my perfume and cloths and sometimes claim she doesn't know where it is. It's a total pain in the butt and drives me crazy >.<


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes, it makes me very nervous when people use my things for some reason. I'm not sure why. It's not like I'm afraid that they'll break it or anything. I guess I'm afraid that if they find something weird/dirty, they'll judge me for it. It's the worst when people use my laptop, cell phone, or go through my bag. I remember when I broke my arm in a BJJ class and I had to ask a friend to go back to my apartment to get my wallet for my insurance card. I trusted him 100% not to take or ruin anything, but I was so nervous that he'd think I was weird for hording receipts and old registration/insurance/business cards in there.

I find it interesting that I'm just as uncomfortable touching other people's things as I am about others touching my things. I assume it's just as uncomfortable for them as it is for me. I have trouble grasping the concept that if they invite me to use something, they probably don't mind if I do.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes! Omg, I dunno why it irritates me, maybe cause I am a private person and I don't like people barging in on me. Or I am afraid of them ruining it or loosing it. Anxious is all I feel.


----------



## Hexle (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm like that too, I've always been, even as a child, I would not let anyone touch my things, and I still don't like when people go into my room.. I don't know why, they might just " ruin" it, though i know nothing will happen, except for maybe the object ending up on a different place than where it was before. It's especially bad with my bad though, for years i wouldnt let anyone else sit on my bed, i have no idea why.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I am usually more concerned about people going through or examining my things than touching, though just touching them can make me a little nervous. I wouldn't want someone to look in my binder or bag or go through my clothes, etc. I get upset when people move my laundry (I try to get it within five minutes of when the machine stops). A couple of people on another board (one of whom was also a member here for a while but got banned) years ago acted like it was totally insane to have a problem with people touching your laundry, so I feel anxious just mentioning it. :um



Secretly Pretentious said:


> I find it interesting that I'm just as uncomfortable touching other people's things as I am about others touching my things. I assume it's just as uncomfortable for them as it is for me. I have trouble grasping the concept that if they invite me to use something, they probably don't mind if I do.


I'm uncomfortable touching other people's things, too. It astonishes me how so many people can just grab someone else's book or something and use it like it was their own without asking.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes. It drives me crazy as well. I'm not sure why but I don't like other people using my stuff. Drove me absolutely nuts in college.


----------



## Nocti (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't like people touching my stuff... or me. I don't like touching people and I don't like touching people's stuff either. When I lived at home I used to have my own PS3 controller that only I used and I didn't let my brother use it, I just kept thinking about all the bacteria they spread and stuff...


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes, I hate it when people go into my room and move stuff, or take stuff, and they don't move it back, it annoys the hell out of me. I also hate it when people use my computer or phone because I'm worried they might find something I don't want them to find


----------



## jstwnalive (Jan 28, 2012)

yeah it really messes with my head, all I want is just alittle privacy, instead everyone wants to know every little detail about me I dont even bother knowing them anymore


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I can't stand anyone touching my computer :l it bugs me 100% to the point they think I have some freaky porn or something on the computer lmao.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

I just hate it when people use my phone. There are some things on there I'd rather not have people see...


----------



## sociallya (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm the same way. I'm part of a big family and I keep my online presence I complete secret from them (because they'd disapprove of a lot of what I do online), so I'm suuuuper paranoid about them touching my computer/phone. I've also been really uncomfortable with people sitting on my bed, for as long as I can remember. I don't know why that is, but I don't like it at all. Also. I woke up today and my phone was off its charger when I knew I'd gone to sleep with it plugged in, and now I can't stop worrying that someone was trying to go through my phone, even though they'd have had to climb over my sleeping form to get to it, which I don't think my dad (only one who would've been awake before 6 AM) would be willing to do. I worry way too much about this kind of thing and it ruins my mood.


----------



## Tybay (Aug 25, 2014)

Yeah, I'm like that too. I consider myself a very territorial person and my room is my sanctuary, I don't like anyone coming in without my permission, not even my father. The only ones who have a free pass are my cats =P 
Surprisingly, I don't actually mind what they might think of me, I deeply dislike the intrusion itself.


----------



## scared of everything (Oct 13, 2014)

I am sitting here crying because my boyfriends daughter (19) cleaned up my papers. My skin is crawling and I am so upset. I almost had a damn meltdown. I don't even like my boyfriend touching my stuff. Not regular things just my papers and junk. I thought I was going to get an anxiety attack.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

My dad always used to reorganize my room while I was in it. It drove me off the wall and I felt like I had to just totally leave the room when he would do that. Whenever I come home for holiday, my room also has usually been changed slightly by him. 

I like living alone since my room remains the same when I leave and come back.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Don't have that problem 
But if I did it would **** me badly


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Hate it.


----------

